# Burger Button Springy Rest



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

They are great and if you don't need them contact me and I will buy them from you.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

fingershooters said:


> I just bought a bow that I am going to setup so I can shoot fingers again. I bought a 2011 Hoyt Vantage Pro. Once I change the cams on the bow it will be 41 5/8" axel to axel with 8" brace height and IBO of 305 FPS. Should be good for spots and 3d. While going through my junk draw I noticed all my springy rests. Two of the spring rests had a burger button built in it. I don't remember ever using it. Has anyone ever used one. Any pros and cons with it?
> View attachment 7058533


Put XT3000 limbs on and you will have a great finger bow at 45” ATA.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry for being the spelling police but it's "Berger". Named after Vic "The White Knight" Berger who invented it in the late 60s. I love after all this time we (us old guys) still refer it as such. I still have several in my collection. 
http://archeryhalloffame.com/Victor Berger.html


----------



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

That springy/berger combination is all I shot years ago when I shot fingers.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Good find and even better question. Having 2 springs in play raises more questions. Hope someone chimes in. The only cons I can see is they are probably hard to come by these days.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_Used them on all my hunting bows in the start....('85ish-mid '90ish.) They were very tough and accurate with fingers, feathers and NEVER had any failures with them.
No, they never sliced my feathers off the shafts!_


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

I have one of the cushion plunger/springy rests and 5 springys without the cushion plunger. I cannot tell any difference in arrow flight or grouping or tuning between them. I'm shooting fingers with sights and also barebow string walking.


----------

